# ' A Day in the Woods' - A 'Video Response' to AxMen :)



## RenaisSAWnceMan (May 7, 2011)

This is an 8-part series, with some neat real-life footage..... Kinda a 'counter-AxMen', reality vs. 'Reality' thing.

Some interesting footage/insights, and worth going through the eight parts. (You will need to click on the subsequent part in the right-hand column, at least for several parts....)

[Note: You should be able to go to the youtube page, rather than watch in the embed box here, simply by clicking, or perhaps double-clicking, on the video here.]


YouTube - a day in the woods pt1


***I couldn't get the embed to take.... Link is above. What do I need to do to get the embed to work? Turn on HTML?


----------



## cowtipper (May 7, 2011)

Let me try...

[video=youtube;TCTFLA1tulE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCTFLA1tulE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## forestryworks (May 7, 2011)

Yup, those are good videos.


----------



## OregonSawyer (May 8, 2011)

I agree, much better than Ax Men. Real life footage without all the nonsense. I wouldn't mind doing a little project like that actually. It's good for the business to be portrayed in a sensible, unbiased way. As one of the loggers in the video points out; people in the timber processing industry do more to take care of our forests than the "environmentalists" that want to prohibit logging. It is what puts food on their tables, therefore very pertinent to treat it with respect and care.


----------



## RenaisSAWnceMan (May 9, 2011)

Just so all you gents know what is behind all the 'Green mania', there is an agenda....actually, 'Agenda 21', to be precise. 

Do a search, wherefrom you will get results both 'from the Agenda', and those that expose it. The 'sustainable growth', 'sustainable development', endangered-species, 're-wilding' schtuff, etc., proceeds from IT, for the most part. Most here are capable of appreciating nature, wood and the woods, in a reasoned and practical manner. Most of the Greenies, save for the 'propaganda operatives', are just well-intentioned dupes......


----------



## Kingsley (Jul 6, 2011)

More people should watch this. Including the producers of AX men. There were plenty of exciting and entertaining moments there. Kind of funny to hear him complain about offroad diesel at a "buck" a gallon. 

Hope all those guys are doing well. The video was shot back in 2000.

Thanks for sharing.
Marty


----------

